
Ask HN: Who is firing? (January 2017) - who_is_firing
Post companies that are having layoffs, mass firings, unusual churn, etc. If possible, please identify the company or as much specifics so you can help others in the community.<p>Previous thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13081362
======
chaosagent
Cyanogen Inc.

They (used to) make a custom Android distribution for manufacturers,
CyanogenOS. They grew out of an open source project, CyanogenMOD, but their
business people apparently could not find a good way to monetize a phone OS,
so most of not all of their developers (30 out of 130 employeed) were
apparently laid off or quit. They have apparently turned to providing system-
level apps, and a Reddit user who claims to have been a former employee says
that they plan to create a Google Now competitor by mining data from 3rd party
apps.

The company has completely withdrawn support from the open source OS it grew
out of, but some of its developers will continue its development under the
brand LineageOS.

Sources: [http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/07/report-cyanogen-
inc-t...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/07/report-cyanogen-inc-to-
layoff-20-of-workers-may-pivot-to-app-development/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5k55vo/the_dea...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5k55vo/the_death_of_cyanogenmod_and_what_it_means_for/dblok7b/)

------
who_is_firing
[https://blog.medium.com/renewing-mediums-
focus-98f374a960be](https://blog.medium.com/renewing-mediums-
focus-98f374a960be)

Medium just announced they are cutting 50 jobs (1/3 of their team) largely in
sales, support and business roles

------
es-axiom
^ _ ^ guess no one's getting fired

------
riqwant
Twitter.

